# Fernwartung Siemens CPU mit Teamviewer über VPN



## hubert (29 September 2010)

Hallo Forumgemeinde,

hat jemand von euch schon mal folgende Konstellation ausprobiert.
Man hat zwei PC die beide einen Internetanschluss haben. Diese PC befinden sich in verschieden Netzen. An dem zweiten PC hängt eine Siemens CPU die vom ersten PC Ferngewartet werden soll. Das ganze soll über das Programm Teamviewer und den VPN Tunnel passieren. Also folgender Aufbau.

PC zum Fernwartet mit Step 7
IP-Adresse: 192.168.1.20
Sub: 255.255.255.0
Gatway: 192.168.1.1
IP-Adresse vom VPN-Tunnel Teamviewer: 7.50.75.130

PC beim Kunden:
IP-Adresse: 192.168.3.2
Sub: 255.255.255.0
Gatway: 192.168.3.1
IP-Adresse vom VPN-Tunnel Teamviewer: 7.15.231.67

SPS beim Kunden:
IP-Adresse: 192.168.3.10
 Sub: 255.255.255.0
 Router: 192.168.3.2

Habe am Fernzuwartet PC als Schnittstelle: TCP/IP-> Teamviewer VPN Adapter ausgewählt. Ich kann zwar den anderen PC Fernwarten aber komme leider nicht auf die CPU. Vielleicht kann mir hierzu einer helfen, der vlt. sowas schon mal gemacht hat.


----------



## Markus Rupp (29 September 2010)

das problem ist folgendes, die netzmasken passen nicht = braodcast funktionsuntüchtig

nach dem aufbau des tv-vpn mußt du zusätzlich das windows-vpn zwischen diesen zwei pcs darin tunneln, es muß zwingend eingestellt sein das der windows vpn einen dhcp-ip-pool aus der lokalen netzmaske (zu wartender PC) 192.168.3.2X-192.168.3.XX vergeben darf.

danach wählst du als kommunikations-schnittstelle das windows-vpn aus und es sollte gehen


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (29 September 2010)

hubert schrieb:


> Hallo Forumgemeinde,
> 
> PC beim Kunden:
> IP-Adresse: 192.168.3.2
> ...



Sehe ich das richtig, dass IP-Adresse des PCs und des Routers an der SPS identisch sind? Wenn die im gleichen Netz hängen geht das nicht. Vielleicht liegt es daran.

Grundsätzlich ist es aber möglich über Teamviewer auf einen anderen Rechner und weiter zur angeschlossenen SPS zu kommen.


----------



## Markus Rupp (29 September 2010)

das hatte ich übersehen, das sollte natürlich nicht so sein,

trotzdem habe ich noch nie mit teamviewer vpn ohne mein obiges vorgehen eine stabile verbindung zur sps herstellen können, leider


----------



## paula23 (29 September 2010)

Interesant !?
Ich nutze auch viel den Teamviewer, aber noch nicht für SPSen.
Heist das wenn ich VPN nutze das er mir die beiden Netze verbindet ?
Hast du mal einen Ping probiert?
Sind die Ports auch frei?


----------



## Markus Rupp (29 September 2010)

desweiteren halte ich nichts davon die sps vom externen pcaus zu programmieren, sinnvoller ist es via vpn und remotedesktop auf zuzugreifen und von dort aus zu programmieren (das heißt dort muß step7 drauf sein)


begründung:


ich lade nun die ganze applikation ins system und währenddessen schmiert das system ab, nicht gut

noch schlimmer ich spiele die konfiguration in die steuerung und sie schmiert ab, noch viel schlechter


es ist einfach sehr risikoreich via internet an produktiven anlagen aus der ferne zu programmieren, der pc vorort bietet den vorteil das es ebend nicht von der internetverbindung abhängt ob der dl auf die steuerung klappt oder nicht


----------



## JesperMP (29 September 2010)

paula23 schrieb:


> Interesant !?
> Ich nutze auch viel den Teamviewer, aber noch nicht für SPSen.
> Heist das wenn ich VPN nutze das er mir die beiden Netze verbindet ?


Dies wurde mich auch interessieren.
Wie funktioniert das rein praktisch ?
Was sind die Erfahrungen damit ?


----------



## hubert (29 September 2010)

Hallo Rupp,

danke für den TIPP mit dem zweiten VPN. Jetzt klappt es.


----------



## JesperMP (29 September 2010)

hubert oder Rupp,

konnte einer von Euch eine kleine Anleitung an das gemeinde schreiben ?
Dass wäre nett.

:TOOL:


----------



## Ralle (29 September 2010)

@Rupp
Teamviever-VPN?
Ist das bei TV automatisch ein VPN? Denke ja, oder?
Windows-VPN?
Muß man das extra mit zusätzlicher Software einrichten oder geht das mit den normalen Windows-Bordmitteln?

PS: Ich schließe mich Jespers Bitte an!!! Das wäre dann auch was für die FAQ!


----------



## dalbi (29 September 2010)

Hi,

bei Teamviewer geht das recht einfach, Knopf drücken und die Verbindung wird über VPN hergestellt.

VPN unter Windows XP funktioniert ohne Zusatztools.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## paula23 (30 September 2010)

Bei Teamviewer muss aber die Vollversion mit VPN Treiber auf beiden Systemen installiert sein, nur Host oder Client Modul funktioniert nicht.

Funktioniert nun der Zugriff per VPN ??? Woran lag es ??

Servus.


----------



## Graph&SCL_Freak (30 September 2010)

Rupp schrieb:


> desweiteren halte ich nichts davon die sps vom externen pcaus zu programmieren, sinnvoller ist es via vpn und remotedesktop auf zuzugreifen und von dort aus zu programmieren (das heißt dort muß step7 drauf sein)



Das heist du kaufst für jedes fernzuwartende Projekt noch extra ein Step7? Na da wird Siemens sich ja freuen.


----------



## Merten1982 (30 September 2010)

Hallo,
Ich mache es genauso. Teamviewer erspart einem da die lästigen Gespräche mit der jeweiligen IT-Abteilung.

PC beim Kunden
IP LAN Produktionsanlage 192.168.150.1
IP LAN Fimennetz 172.16.60.57 //über diese Verbindung geht der Rechner in Internet
IP VPN 7.75.0.60  //dies ist der VPN Adapter vom Teamviewer.

SPS beim Kunden
IP: 192.168.150.200
Gateway das in der HW Config angegeben wird: 192.168.150.1

Mein PC hängt zu Hause an einer Fritzbox:
IP: 192.168.178.23 //ACHTUNG das Netz der Frizbox darf nicht 192.168.150.xx sein


Auf dem Kundenrechner muss in der Registry folgendes auf 1 gesetzt werden(zumindest bei Win XP):
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\IPEnableRouter

danach neustarten!

Dann ipconfig /all
  [FONT=&quot]Windows IP Configuration[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]        Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hanswurst[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]        Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : unkown[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]        IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes[/FONT]
  Wenn da dann "Yes" steht, war die Änderung in der Registry erfolgreich.

dann erstelle ich den Teamviewer VPN Tunnel.
Ich bekomme für den Tunnel die 7.74.215.41.
dann windowstaste+r und dort folgendes eingeben:

route add 192.168.150.0 mask 255.255.255.0 7.75.0.60 metric 1

Das bedeutet, dass die Pakete mit dem Ziel 192.168.150.XX über den VPN Tunnel an den KundenPC gesendet werden. Wenn das Gateway bei der SPS nicht richtig eingetragen ist, geht es nicht, dann finden die Pakete von der SPS den Weg zurück nicht.

Aber Fernwartung kann je nach Anlage sehr gefährlich sein, man sieht ja nicht was man tut... Oder ab man überhaupt auf der richtigen Anlage ist. Ein Bausteinvergleich am Anfang, und jemand am Telefon der die Analage beobachtet ist sollte sein.


----------



## JesperMP (30 September 2010)

Merten1982 schrieb:


> PC beim Kunden
> IP LAN 192.168.150.1
> IP VPN 7.75.0.60


Wo stellst du VPN 7.75.0.60 ein ?
edit: Meinst du :
IP Netzwerkkarte 1 (Maschinen LAN) 192.168.150.1 (Fest)
IP Netzwerkkarte 2 (Büro LAN/WAN) 7.75.0.60 (DHCP ?)



Merten1982 schrieb:


> Aber Fernwartung kann je nach Anlage sehr gefährlich sein, man sieht ja nicht was man tut... Oder ab man überhaupt auf der richtigen Anlage ist. Ein Bausteinvergleich am Anfang, und jemand am Telefon der die Analage beobachtet ist sollte sein.


Das ist ja klar.
Eine volle STEP7 vorort zu installieren ist auch eine sache. Jeder Verfahren hat Vorteilen und Nachteilen.

Wie ist der Performance mit ein Teamviewer VPN Verbindung ?
Hast du ein Business oder Premium Verbindung ?


----------



## Merten1982 (1 Oktober 2010)

Ich hatte zur Vereinfachung einen LAN Adapter weggelassen, habs jetzt oben im Ursprünglichen Beitrag geändert.




> Hast du ein Business oder Premium Verbindung ?



Erst hatte ich für einige Tag die "non Commercial", dann habe ich der Firma, für die ich dort programmiert habe gesagt, dass die eine Lizenz kaufen sollen, dass haben die auch getan. Ich habe aber nur den Key bekommen, und dem kann ich nicht ansehen, welche Variante er ist....

Von der Perfomance her ist es OK, Variablen kann man beobachten.


----------



## JesperMP (5 Dezember 2012)

Was mache ich hier falsch ?

Dies klappt für Merten1982:
route add 192.168.150.0 mask 255.255.255.0 7.75.0.60 metric 1

Dies geht bei mir nicht:
route add 192.168.1.131 mask 255.255.255.0 7.207.172.240 metric 1

Ich bekomme den Meldung "The route addition failed. The specified mask parameter is invalid. (Destination & Mask) != Destination"

192.168.1.131 ist den SPS.
7.207.172.240 ist den IP von Teamviewer VPN.


----------



## JoopB (5 Dezember 2012)

Jesper,

Merten braucht ein x.x.x.0 adress fur die instuktion, und ein x.x.x.0 ist keine normales Ip adress fur ein PC , normal x.x.x.1 -- x.x.x.254
route add 192.168.1.131 mask 255.255.255.0 7.207.172.240 metric 1

route add 192.168.1.0 mask 255.255.255.0 7.207.172.240 metric 1

Joop


----------



## JesperMP (5 Dezember 2012)

Habs verstanden.

Ich habe es geschaft. Ich schreibe gerade ein Anleitung.


----------



## Ling1980 (27 April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss leider dieses Thema nochmal lostreten  und hätte da mal ein paar Fagen, weil ich mich jetzt mit diese Thematik  konfrontiert sehe.

Die obige Erklärung von Merten1982 erschließt sich mir schon ganz gut.

Nun zu meinen Fragen:

1.  Muss auf der CPU immer die IP des Rechners als Router eingestellt sein  über den ich VPN-Verbindung aufbaue oder gibt es eine Möglichkeit das  etwas allgemeiner zu halten, sodass ich über jedem Rechner der Firma auf  die CPU komme?


2. Kann diese Verfahren allgemein auch dazu  verwendet werden um auf ein HMI (TP700/900/1200 comfort) zuzugreifen, um  die Visualisierung neu aufzuspielen?


3. Eine Firma hat ein etwas größeres Netzwerk.

CPU beim Kunden: xxx.xx.16.10
PC beim Kunden: xxx.xx.2.5
Subnetz-Maske: 255.255.0.0

Was muss ich jetzt bei diesem "route add..."-Befehl eingeben? 

route add xxx.xx.16.0 mask 255.255.0.0 <IP VPN-Tunnel> metric 1
oder
route add xxx.xx.2.0 mask 255.255.0.0 <IP VPN-Tunnel> metric 1
oder sogar
route add xxx.xx.0.0 mask 255.255.0.0 <IP VPN-Tunnel> metric 1


4. Gibt es irgendwelche Kompatibilitätsprobleme mit unterschiedlichen Windows-Versionen?
zB dass man bei bestimmten Windows-Versionen den Registry-Eintrag nicht ändern kann oder der garnicht vorhanden ist.


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei meinen Fragen weiter helfen.



Gruß

Ling


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (27 April 2017)

Hallo Ling,

leider habe ich hier aktuell keinen Aufbau zur Hand um die Sache nachzustellen. Dennoch versuche ich Ihnen Ihre Fragen zu beantworten.

Zu 1.
Vermutlich führt an der Einstellung in der SPS kein Weg vorbei. Wenn der PC (bzw. die PCs) im Anlagenetz NAT unterstützen würden, könnte man das auch umgehen. Denn dann würde sich der jeweilige PC mit seiner IP-Adresse als Absender eintragen, bevor er die Pakete an die SPS weiterleitet. Bei der Rückantwort, wüsste die SPS also automatisch über welchen Weg dies passieren soll, ohne auf das Standard-Gateway (Einstellung "Router" in der HW-Konfiguration der SPS) zurückgreifen zu müssen.
Mir ist jedoch leider auf die Schnelle kein Weg bekannt, diese Funktion auf einem aktuellen Nicht-Server-Betriebssystem einzustellen, möchte aber nicht ausschließen, dass es doch Möglichkeiten gibt.

Zu 2.
Ja, zumindest wüsste ich nicht was dagegen spricht. Normalerweise sollte jeder Netzwerkteilnehmer im Netz über diesen Weg erreichbar sein, solange des korrekte Standardgateway eingestellt ist. Lediglich die Suchfunktion im TIA-Portal könnte erfolglos sein, wenn diese per Broadcast sucht. Denn dieser verlässt in der Regel das lokale Netz nicht, weshalb also das Panel im entfernten Netz nicht gefunden wird. Über die Funktion "Erweitertes Laden in Gerät" mit manueller Eingabe der IP des Panels, sollte der Transfer aber funktionieren.

Zu 3.
Ihr letzter Vorschlag ist der Richtige, da es ein Klasse B Netz ist. Also:
route add xxx.xx.0.0 mask 255.255.0.0 <IP VPN-Tunnel> metric 1

Zu 4.
Soweit ich es nach einer kurzen Recherche beurteilen kann, hat sich hier zwischen WinXP, Win7 und Win10 nichts zum beschriebenen Weg von Merten1982 geändert. Allerdings auch hier die Angaben ohne Gewähr. Es gibt auf jeden Fall zu den verschiedenen Windows-Versionen gute Anleitungen im Internet, wie das IP-Routing aktiviert wird. Denn nichts anderes macht dieser Eintrag.

Alternativ zum Weg per TeamViewer, wäre es auch möglich einen VPN-fähigen Router im Netzwerk einzubauen. Über diesen kann dann ebenfalls eine gesicherte Verbindung ins lokale Anlagennetz aufgebaut werden um auf die Geräte im Netz zuzugreifen. Dieser Weg bringt auch einige Vorteile gegenüber TeamViewer mit sich. Z.B. unterstützen solche Geräte in der Regel NAT, weshalb die Konfiguration der Router-IP-Adresse in den SPSen wegfallen würde. Auch das manuelle Anlegen von Routen fällt weg, da dies normalerweise durch den VPN-Client auf dem PC automatisch erledigt wird.

Wir haben solche Geräte und Lösungen im Angebot. Falls Sie sich darüber informieren möchten, können Sie uns natürlich gerne per Mail an support@deltalogic.de oder per Telefon an +49-7171-916112 erreichen.

Viele Grüße,
Daniel Behringer


----------



## Ling1980 (27 April 2017)

Danke erstmal für die rasche Antwort.

Hab jetzt erstmal mit der original Anleitung rumexperimentiert.
Leider konnte ich keine Verbindung zu unserer Test-CPU im Büro aufbauen.

Hier mal ein paar Angaben zum Versuchsaufbau:

Da wir uns öfters mit neuen Netzwerk-Komonenten auseinandersetzten müssen, haben wir in unserem Büro einen Router, der uns auf unser Firmen-Netzwerk routet. Somit sind wir komplett autarg und können IPs vergeben wie wir lustig sind, ohne erst einen Admin zu fragen.

Firmen-Netzwerk: 192.168.3.x
Büro-Netzwerk: 192.168.10.x
beide Subnet: 255.255.255.0

CPU
IP: 192.168.10.10
Router: 192.168.10.69

Rechner vom Kollege
IP: 192.168.10.69

Erstmal bei beiden Rechner (HP Notebook mit Win 7 pro 64bit) Teamviewer mit VPN installiert.
Dann beim Kollegen den Registry-Eintrag geändert, neu gestartet und geprüft.

Danach hab ich mich mit meinem Rechner vom Netzwerk abgesteckt und hab mich via WLAN-Hotspot vom Firmen-Handy mit'm I-Net verbunden.

Dann Teamviewer gestartet und mich via VPN mit Kollegen verbunden.

Dann an meinem Rechner Eingabe-Konsole als Admin geöffnet und folgenden Befehl ausgeführt:
route add 192.168.10.0 mask 255.255.255.0 <IP-VPN vom Kollege(7.x.x.x)> metric 1

Da kam dann auch "1 OK" oder sowas.

Ich konnte aber nur die IP-VPN vom Kollegen anpingen. Von der CPU kam leider keine Antwort.


Habe ich da irgendwas falsch gemacht oder vergessen? Firewall etc?

Mein Rechner hatte vom WLAN ein 192.168.43.x als IP bekommen.
Beide Rechner haben jeweils ein normales passwort-geschütztes Benutzer-Konto(jeder sein eigenes Konto in der selben Domain), mit dem wir auch Teamviewer gestartet haben, und ein Admin-Konto für Software-Installationen und Updates etc. Beide Versionen von Teamviewer sind free-Versionen.

Ich hoffe ich habe genügend Angaben zur Fehler-Diagnose gemacht und mir kann jemand weiterhelfen.


Gruß

Ling


----------



## Ling1980 (8 Mai 2017)

Update

Ich hab mal nen weiteren Test mit meinem alten Rechner(Win XP pro mit Admin-Konto) als Ziel-Rechner gemacht.
Interessanterweise hat das da auf Anhieb geklappt. Konnte Variablen auf der Steuerung beobachten und sogar ein TP1200 konnte ich nach einigem Probieren und Fehlversuchen neu aufspielen.

Kann das sein, dass TeamViewer auf dem Ziel-Rechner als Admin ausgeführt werden muss, weil ggf. nur ein Admin-Konto Route-Rechte besitzt? 


Gruß

Ling


----------



## Ralle (8 Mai 2017)

Also bei meinem Win7 meckert win, wenn ich als nomaler user route ausführen will, ich muß eine Konsole als Admin öffnen und dann darin route ausführen.


----------



## Manfred Stangl (8 Mai 2017)

Ich kann da aktuell auch mitreden:
Teamviewer VPN starten. Die Ziel IP merken. cmd als Admin ausführen. route add ferne SPS-Netz IP mask 255.255.0.0 Ferne PC-IP metric 1. Im TIA als Adapter Temviewer VPN. So funktioniert es bei mir


----------



## Ling1980 (8 Mai 2017)

Schon klar. Den "route add..."-Befehl musste ich bei meinem Rechner auch als Admin ausführen, weil der das sonst nicht zulässt.

Was ich wissen will ist, ob beim Ziel-Rechner, also dem Entfernten, wo die SPS dran hängt, TeamViewer als Admin gestartet werden muss. Weil der ja irgendwie den Route gewährleisten muss.


----------



## EyeQ (8 Mai 2017)

Moin,

ich habe mit der Variante Windows-VPN durch den Teamviewer Tunnel gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Man erstellt eine eingehende Verbindung auf dem Rechner im Zielnetz und wählt sich darauf mit den Windows Boardmitteln via VPN durch den Teamviewer Tunnel ein. So bekommt man eine IP-Adresse im Zielnetz und sollte alle Geräte dort erreichen können, sofern die Firewall nichts anderes sagt .

Funktioniert für und in 98% aller Fälle und man braucht keine Befehle irgendwo eintippen. Adapter für die PG-Schnittstelle ist dann weiterhin die Netzwerkkarte des eigenen PCs.


----------



## Jono (22 August 2017)

Hallo Ling1980,
ich habe derzeit das gleiche Problem. Die Verbindungen stehen zwischen Fern-PC und Fern SPS und die Teamviewer Verbindung steht ebenfalls. Nur die SPS kann ich von meinem Rechner nicht erreichen.
Hast du zwischenzeitlich eine Lösung gefunden?


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (22 August 2017)

Hallo,

wir haben ein VPN-Portal, welches auch ganze Netze routen kann.
Das Portal heißt  "DELTA LOGIC Connectivity Service"
Man kann sich für eine 30 Tage Test-Version hier registrieren:
https://www.deltalogic.de/produkte/fernwartung/delta-logic-connectivity-service

Das funktioniert relativ einfach. 
- Man legt ein Gerät als PC fürs Anlagennetz an und weist diesem Gerät im Portal bereits eine feste "erreichbare IP" (passend zur SPS) zu.
- Man legt nochmal ein Gerät als PC für die lokale Seite an (IP-Vorgabe ist hier nicht notwendig).
- Man lädt sich die Open-VPN-Konfigurationen für jeden PC aus dem VPN-Portal herunter und kopiert sie in den OpenVPN-Client-Ordner "config".

Das Portal ist der Open-VPN-Server und die zwei Geräte jeweils VPN-Clients.

Wenn beide VPN-Clients die Verbindung aufgebaut haben, können die IPs des Anlagennetz auf dem lokalen PC verwendet werden.
Über Ping kann dies entsprechend geprüft werden. Das VPN-Portal verwendet auch interne VPN-IPs.

Worauf muss geachtet werden: Der UDP-Port des VPN-Account muss eine Verbindung ins Internet bekommen.

Wenn auf Anlagenseite kein PC vorhanden ist, kann diesen Part eine entsprechender VPN-Router übernehmen.

Sollte es Fragen dazu geben, könnt Ihr euch gerne melden:
support@deltalogic.de

Hanns-Joerg Renschler


----------



## guenni (3 Mai 2019)

Jono schrieb:


> Hallo Ling1980,
> ich habe derzeit das gleiche Problem. Die Verbindungen stehen zwischen Fern-PC und Fern SPS und die Teamviewer Verbindung steht ebenfalls. Nur die SPS kann ich von meinem Rechner nicht erreichen.
> Hast du zwischenzeitlich eine Lösung gefunden?



Hallo Jono

Bin auch gerade dabei dies zu testen und hänge am gleichen Punkt fest.
Wie hast du das gelöst?

Gruss
Guenni


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (3 Mai 2019)

*Der gute Jesper hatte mal ein Anleitung für uns geschrieben.*

Teamviewer VPN. Welche Anleitung ist der richtige ?


----------



## guenni (3 Mai 2019)

Diese Anleitungen waren meine Grundlage für den Testaufbau. Ich gehe mal davon aus das es auch mal gemäss Anleitung möglich war. 
Mein Versuch die SPS an zu pingen scheitert jedoch. Die Route ist in der Routing Tabelle eingetragen.
Keinen Schimmer was da hakt.

Gruss Guenni


----------



## Ralle (4 Mai 2019)

Ich hab es mit dieser hinbekommen: #4

How to setup Teamviewer VPN.pdf

Die PDF ist wirklich gut.


----------



## guenni (4 Mai 2019)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich hab es mit dieser hinbekommen: #4
> 
> How to setup Teamviewer VPN.pdf
> 
> Die PDF ist wirklich gut.


Hallo Ralle

Ich habe mich strikt an diese Anleitung und mit allen Anmerkungen die ich im Forum bezüglich Teamviewer VPN gefunden habe gehalten.
Ich habe die VPN Verbindung zwischen den beiden Rechnern am laufen kann auch von allen Seiten auf die Laufwerke zugreifen. Das einzige was nicht geht ist das durchrouten am empfernten Rechner.
Anpingen vom empfernten Rechner an dem die sps angeschlossen ist funktioniert.
Ich denke es ist irgendeine Einstellung die noch nicht vorgenommen wurde und auch in keinerlei Anleitung steht.
Oder ich seh den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht.
Gruss
Guenni 

Gesendet von meinem CLT-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ralle (4 Mai 2019)

Also ich hatte auf jeden Fall in der SPS die IP des zugehörigen PC vor Ort als Router eingetragen.
Ich bin nicht sicher was passiert, wenn das nicht der Fall ist, glauber aber, dass es ohne nicht wirklich funktioniert.


----------



## guenni (4 Mai 2019)

Ralle schrieb:


> Also ich hatte auf jeden Fall in der SPS die IP des zugehörigen PC vor Ort als Router eingetragen.
> Ich bin nicht sicher was passiert, wenn das nicht der Fall ist, glauber aber, dass es ohne nicht wirklich funktioniert.


Das hatte ich noch nicht probiert.


Gesendet von meinem CLT-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JesperMP (6 Mai 2019)

Bei mir funktioniert es wenn den Route zu Ziel-SPS angelegt ist.

Kannst du von den PG (zu Hause) den Ziel-SPS pingen ?
Wenn nicht, probier mit tracert herauszufinden wo es blokiert.
An den DOS prompt eintippen: tracert <IP von den Ziel-SPS>

Hat den Aktivierung von den IP-Routing geklappt ? 
Auf den entfernte PC auf den DOS-Prompt eintippen: ipconfig /all
In die erste Zeilen steht ob Routing aktiviert ist.

Ist auf den entfernte PC eventuell den Windows-Firewall aktiviert ?

Ist auf den Ziel-SPS den IP von vor-ort PC als Router in HW Konfig eingetragen, und geladen ?


----------



## JesperMP (6 Mai 2019)

Ich sehe gerade dass meine Anleitung beschreibt dass den Route an den entfernte PCs IP zeigen muss.
Das ist falsch !
Es muss den IP von den Ziel sein, in diesen Fall den SPS. Dass funktioniert für mich zuverlässig.
Wenn man mehrere Ziele erreichen muss, dann kann man mehrere Routen erstellen, oder den IP .0 verwenden um sämtliche IPs erreichen können.
Das letzte habe ich aber selten verwendet.


----------



## guenni (7 Mai 2019)

Hallo Jesper

Kannst du mir das mit der Route nochmals anhand eines Beispiels erklären.
Irgendwie steh ich gerade total auf dem Schlauch. 
Danke
Gruss
Guenni


----------



## JesperMP (7 Mai 2019)

Ich erstelle immer eine kleine batch-Datei pro Anlage.
Den Teamviewer VPN IP bleibt ungeändert  selbst wenn man mehrmals den VPN verbindung startet.

Beispiel ADD_ROUTE_TO_CUSTOMER_XYZ.bat:

```
ROUTE ADD 192.168.1.115 mask 255.255.255.255 7.210.201.29 metric 1

pause
```

Erklärung:

ROUTE ADD <vor-ort PLC IP> mask 255.255.255.255 <Teamviewer VPN IP> metric 1


----------



## Ralle (7 Mai 2019)

Ich nutze folgenden Aufruf

route add 192.168.113.0 mask 255.255.255.0 7.88.11.152

192.168.113.10 ist die IP des PC an der SPS
192.168.112.21 ist die IP der SPS
7.88.11.152      ist die im Teamviewer angezeigte IP des Partners

Danach kann ich den PC und die SPS anpingen und mit Stp 7 eine Verbindung zur SPS aufbauen.


----------

